# Parasite or disease? HELP PLEASE!



## swoll_929 (Jul 6, 2009)

I think i brought home a fish w/ a parasite. I put two german rams in my community tank and they were the first two to die. And ever since slowly but surely one at a time my fish are dying off. they act totally normal and ill look later and one will be belly up. ive cleaned and done water changes and dont know wat to do. Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## swoll_929 (Jul 6, 2009)

By the way my GF just showed me a pic of the one that died today and it looked like a huge worm came out of its gills when she dropped it in the toilet.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have no idea what it is but there are quite a few products out there for parasite treatments.
Also different tanks carry different viruses from what you have in your tank already and sometimes the viruses will kill off fish.
For example once I added new fish from the local fish store. I first quarantined them by themselves. they seemed ok after a couple of weeks so I added them to the community tank. Within a couple of days several of my healthy fish started to breathe fast and died rapidly with a couple of days.
Another time I added fish that were healthy enough and they died within a few days. 
So you see there are all sorts of unseen virus that you can do nothing about. 
On the other side, if you quarantine your fish before adding to the community tank you can monitor them for ick, parasites, fungus etc and treat them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try this link..it is in one of the threads in this section..

http://fishyfarmacy.com/


----------

